# Nick Diaz wants GSP



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Nick Diaz Wants to Fight “More Important People,” UFC Champ Georges St-Pierre Tops Wish List
> 
> After taking a unanimous decision win over bitter rival KJ Noons on Saturday night, Strikeforce welterweight champ Nick Diaz is now focused on bigger and better things. In fact, he’s got his sights set on the baddest thing the division has to offer.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.5thround.com/55580/nick-...e-ufc-champ-georges-st-pierre-tops-wish-list/

Hmmm don't see it happening. Co-promotion is just never gonna be an option, so nick either has to move (probably for a pay cut) or has to face up to the fact that he wont be fighting GSP any time soon.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Diaz would get mauled of GSP, what's more if Daley beats Smith (which he will) i have no doubt that Diaz would be stupid enough to stand with Daley... that would be a very short night for Nick Diaz.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Ya, I think Dana might let Gsp go fight Nick Diaz when hell freezes over. Nick Diaz calling out GSP is no different than me calling out GSP.. It aint ever gonna happen. Even if he got to the ufc he'd probably not make it past the top contenders.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

he'd get tooled everywhere!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Killstarz said:


> i have no doubt that Diaz would be stupid enough to stand with Daley... that would be a very short night for Nick Diaz.


That's what people say every time Diaz fights, but he still lays the beat down himself. Diaz would tool Daley in every aspect. Gsp on the other hand would blue ball Diaz to a decision.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

box said:


> That's what people say every time Diaz fights, but he still lays the beat down himself. Diaz would tool Daley in every aspect. Gsp on the other hand would blue ball Diaz to a decision.


Well hopefully we'll get to find out


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> GSP is currently busy dominating everything that comes across his Octagon path and wasn’t available for comment…


This made me laugh 

On a serious note though, Diaz could be in the UFC if he wanted to. He just doesn't want to do business the way Dana wants him to and that's the basic problem...
If he wants the bigger challenges he needs to take a bigger responsibility for his own professionalism and behavior outside the cage...

I hope we see him in the big pond some day though


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Diaz doesn't want anything but another blunt.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

so does most the female mma fans.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

BondageGuy said:


> so does most the female mma fans.


Not I.
I'm a GSP fan, but that cup is a little TOO large for me.

That being said, there is no possible area for Diaz to beat GSP. The fact that Diaz won a 48-47 decision over an undersized lightweight with no semblance of a ground game only justifies this.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> Diaz would get mauled of GSP


That's a lie. Diaz has better striking, GSP has better wrestling. GSP would more than likley win by decision. No way he mauls or finsihes Diaz.

And Diaz could possible pull a sub off of his back. He did gogo Gomi.





Killstarz said:


> what's more if Daley beats Smith (which he will) i have no doubt that Diaz would be stupid enough to stand with Daley... that would be a very short night for Nick Diaz.


I think Nick wins the Daley fight everywhere.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I question whether Nick's striking is actually 'better' per se. GSP is a damn good striker. Very technical, and he's oftentimes willing to mix. Don't confuse his preference for wrestling with a lack of striking ability. I think that were he to stand with Nick, it could make for a very interesting fight. I'm a huge Diaz fan, by the way. It's just that we know from what we've seen, GSP _is_ a great striker. He's simply not showboated in a while is all. I'd actually love to see them go toe-to-toe.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Have you seen Diaz pathetic kicks?? He can't even throw a kick right.. and that after his long and successful career. He should focus on actual MMA striking instead of Boxing. 

GSP would destroy him in a standup war, as would Alves, Daley and so on..


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Gsp wouldn't stand up with him, so that's void, and Alves and Daley would both get pitter pattered to death then subbed.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP would destroy him in a standup war, as would Alves, Daley and so on..


I dont agree, GSP's stand up is solid but Nick has a style all his own and styles make fights. Ill agree that Nick wont run away with the fight if it was kept standing but nor would GSP. I think it would be close in the stand up right up to the point GSP took him down, then the real war would beguine and if anyone has a shot at sub'n GSP its Diaz or Shield.

I think GSP would prob win the fight but why would anyone not want to see it? Alves reminds me of Robbie Lawler + leg kicks and I dont see him destroying Nick.


I didn't see where Diaz or anyone in the interview said anything about co-promotion so I assume Nick is heading back to the UFC after his contract with strikefore, anyone know how many fights he has left?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I believe everybody with really good leg kicks, would beat him right now!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Have you seen Diaz pathetic kicks?? He can't even throw a kick right.. and that after his long and successful career. He should focus on actual MMA striking instead of Boxing.
> 
> GSP would destroy him in a standup war, as would Alves, Daley and so on..



Nobody destroys Nick in standing war. And he's fought some brawlers and technical strikers.

Chris Lytle couldn't do it. Gomi couldn't do it. Robbie Lawler couldn't do it. K.J. Noons (the professional boxer) couldn't do it. I think you are banking too much on just being a GSP fan if you think he's going to come in and destroy a war weatherd Nick Diaz who outstrikes everybody he faces.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nobody destroys Nick in standing war. And he's fought some brawlers and technical strikers.
> 
> Chris Lytle couldn't do it. Gomi couldn't do it. Robbie Lawler couldn't do it. K.J. Noons (the professional boxer) couldn't do it. I think you are banking too much on just being a GSP fan if you think he's going to come in and destroy a war weatherd Nick Diaz who outstrikes everybody he faces.


Daley would have a good chance at out striking diaz imo. But yea if gsp stands with diaz hes gonne get torn up.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Have you seen Diaz pathetic kicks?? He can't even throw a kick right.. and that after his long and successful career. He should focus on actual MMA striking instead of Boxing.
> 
> GSP would destroy him in a standup war, as would Alves, Daley and so on..


Alves would get tooled. he gets outstruck most of the time.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nobody destroys Nick in standing war. And he's fought some brawlers and technical strikers.
> 
> Chris Lytle couldn't do it. Gomi couldn't do it. Robbie Lawler couldn't do it. K.J. Noons (the professional boxer) couldn't do it. I think you are banking too much on just being a GSP fan if you think he's going to come in and destroy a war weatherd Nick Diaz who outstrikes everybody he faces.





guy incognito said:


> Alves would get tooled. he gets outstruck most of the time.


He is just a Boxer guys.. Nowhere close at being a good MMA striker! I have never seen such pathetic kicks before.. Diaz couldn't even throw one right!

Alves would eat his leg's alive, if he fallows the gameplan! :thumbsup: 

Just imagine him versus Cung Le.. I don't even believe Diaz could make it out of the second round with him..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> He is just a Boxer guys.. Nowhere close at being a good MMA striker! I have never seen such pathetic kicks before.. Diaz couldn't even throw one right!
> 
> Alves would eat his leg's alive, if he fallows the gameplan! :thumbsup:
> 
> Just imagine him versus Cung Le.. I don't even believe Diaz could make it out of the second round with him..



1. Diaz didn't commit to his any kicks in that fight. Big deal. It doesn't make him any less dangerous than he's prove he is.

2. When has Thiago ever knocked out a high calibur striker?

3. Cung Le is in a different weight class and I'd bet with his San Shao pedigree he'd blast Thiago Alves out of a cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, just because Diaz doesn't kick doesn't mean he isn't a dangerous striker. The man has a proboxing fight under his belt. Either way this would be a good fight cause Diaz is a different fighter now then when he was in the UFC the first time!raise01:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, just because Diaz doesn't kick doesn't mean he isn't a dangerous striker. The man has a proboxing fight under his belt. Either way this would be a good fight cause Diaz is a different fighter now then when he was in the UFC the first time!raise01:


When he was in the UFC the first time he was 19 - 21 or 22. And he fought some very tough guys.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> When he was in the UFC the first time he was 19 - 21 or 22. And he fought some very tough guys.


...Outstanding point. Nick was young like his brother and we see how Nate is maturing. Nick would be a threat to GSP mostly on the feet because of his top of the heap boxing. It would be interesting to see if Nick could sweep or submit GSP from the bottom cause that's a monumental task. Serra is a high level BJJ guy but GSP molested him. Nick's opponents fear his groundgame so much they stand with him which is a huge risk in of itself. GSP & Diaz would be an interesting fight to say the least...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Only possible way GSP loses this (imaginary) fight is via illegal drugs via 2nd hand smoke from Diaz.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> Only possible way GSP loses this (imaginary) fight is via illegal drugs via 2nd hand smoke from Diaz.


Or TKO due to strikes, or Submitted. Those are also ways that GSP could lose to Nick.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Not surprised you'd take that seriously.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> Not surprised you'd take that seriously.


Your "surprise" or lack there of is of no consequence to me. If you ever think Nick is a given victory for any MMA fighter you obviously underrate him.

Nobody is walking through Nick Diaz right now.



BrutalKO said:


> ...Outstanding point. Nick was young like his brother and we see how Nate is maturing. Nick would be a threat to GSP mostly on the feet because of his top of the heap boxing. It would be interesting to see if Nick could sweep or submit GSP from the bottom cause that's a monumental task. Serra is a high level BJJ guy but GSP molested him. Nick's opponents fear his groundgame so much they stand with him which is a huge risk in of itself. GSP & Diaz would be an interesting fight to say the least...



He poses danger off of his back as well..

He's subbed via triangle before.. and he made Gomi tap via gogoplata....


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

geez, take off your Diaz serious cap for 1 second, at least. I wouldn't think an admin would act so fanboy-ish.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> geez, take off your Diaz serious cap for 1 second, at least. I wouldn't think an admin would act so fanboy-ish.



Fanboyish? 

Nah try again, I have no problem correcting ignorant comments such as your last few though..


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha I was thinking your first reply was ignorant, but then again it was probably a bad joke.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> He is just a Boxer guys.. Nowhere close at being a good MMA striker! I have never seen such pathetic kicks before.. Diaz couldn't even throw one right!



you do know he was just using the kicks as taunts.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

You know something...let me give it up to....._RIVAL_...

Guy is the only one for the most part spittin knowledge on this thread, there are ten different ways Diaz could beat GSP and i personally have been begging for this fight for a min now....

Get comfy with the fact that just because the best marketing machine is behind GSP and the UFC....he may not be the best at 170....he can try to lay on Diaz and he can certainly try to stand with him, but if GSP doesn't go back to his Karate....he will lose to Nick Diaz.....

As far as Daley goes...Nick is a Mixed Martial Artist....look for ground work and a sub in this match up but at the same time...Nick will stand to show he isn't scared....hard to believe my boy Diego Sanchez walked through Nick....



@ Bobby....your killing me slowly....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> haha I was thinking your first reply was ignorant, but then again it was probably a bad joke.



My jokes are bad?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> Not surprised you'd take that seriously.


 
Whats up Miles....tell me Im wrong J.P........I bet you!!! Miles...take a walk....


----------



## HDaren (Oct 13, 2010)

I think before we see this Nick Diaz vs GSP on a fight card, Diaz is going to have to go through a few more fighters that are "more important"-like John Fitch, Koscheck, or maybe even Jake Shields depending on how Shields does at his debut in UFC. It's a possibility later on if he can get GSP before he retires.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I would love to see him fight Shields...FTR....I am A GSP fan he has always been my fav fighter at 170 since he told Matt Hugh's he was not impressed with is performance......still GSP don't fight the way he did back then.....no striking or dominant striking, no athletic attacks like his superman punches, no head kick leaving him exposed for attack cuz Serra freakin caught him....

Y'all know it's true....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Whats up Miles....tell me Im wrong J.P........I bet you!!! Miles...take a walk....


noop..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> noop..


 
Well if there is someone that convinced me to watch and respect Shields game it was you.....I think he has a shot of beating GSP as well....Dana make it happen....I must admit I didnt respect the wrestling till I watched the way Shields performed with his style...



Woodenhead said:


> geez, take off your Diaz serious cap for 1 second, at least. I wouldn't think an admin would act so fanboy-ish.


Why does someone with 158 post even attack an admin???? Why dont you find your way around first before you alienate yourself..?? When I had 158 posts I didnt know what an admin was let alone question them???

Sorry for the doub post.....merge


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Well if there is someone that convinced me to watch and respect Shields game it was you.....I think he has a shot of beating GSP as well....Dana make it happen....I must admit I didnt respect the wrestling till I watched the way Shields performed with his style...




There was literally a few times when I was the only Jake Shields fan on this site lol.. I've been in huge Shields debates I tell ya.....

Watching him tool guys that are solid over and over again just makes you respect his skillset. 

Take Mike Pyle for example he dominated Hathaway tonight and Pyles ground game looked beautiful.... 

In 2007 Jake Shields submitted Mike Pyle in 1 minute and 19 seconds via Rear Naked Choke..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> There was literally a few times when I was the only Jake Shields fan on this site lol.. I've been in huge Shields debates I tell ya.....
> 
> Watching him tool guys that are solid over and over again just makes you respect his skillset.
> 
> ...


Honestly, some people dont respect it....but it was the way he held on to the mid section and powered over Hendo...I know Hendo has the back issue but still, Jake was solid in that fight and convinced me he could prob negate GSP's wrestling....making it a totally new fight....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Honestly, some people dont respect it....but it was the way he held on to the mid section and powered over Hendo...I know Hendo has the back issue but still, Jake was solid in that fight and convinced me he could prob negate GSP's wrestling....making it a totally new fight....


Shit man he tapped out Ben Askren when they were sparring twice and Askren is an olympic wrestler....

He out grappled and defeated multi gold medal winner Vinny Magalhaes in a grappling match.....

He defeated Diego Sanchez in submission grappling...

He defeated John Fitch in the Gracie Open submission grappling...

And on top of the world class fighters that he's defeated in MMA he's beaten some tough guys that alot of people don't know..

Guys like Kikuchi, Toby Imada, and Thompson may not be world ranked but they're not cans...

Add them up with the HUGE list of world class competition that he's defeated and there is no other WW on paper that is a bigger threat to GSP in my opinion...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

okay...i just got schooled....DAMN....So J.P. what your saying is you think he would lose to GSP...LOL


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> okay...i just got schooled....DAMN....So J.P. what your saying is you think he would lose to GSP...LOL


I've been called crazy for saying it before but I think Jake Shields can beat GSP.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I've been called crazy for saying it before but I think Jake Shields can beat GSP.


 
 Think GSP would lose to Diaz or Shields....never used to think Shields...till this one fool nagged at me...._RIVAL_.....truth...ur right, it is just time now!:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Think GSP would lose to Diaz or Shields....never used to think Shields...till this one fool nagged at me...._RIVAL_.....truth...ur right, it is just time now!:thumbsup:


IMO Jake has better ground game. It's ridiculouls just how savvy he is on the mat. Hes far from the LNPer that people are trying to make him out to be. I think hes just too slick for Georges..

As far as Nick.... that one would be interesting. I really think Diaz outstrikes him, GSP outwrestles Nick but Nick has the BJJ, that fight would be such a blast to watch...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Shields is a good match. 

Diaz would be haped badly by GSP on the ground, his average BJJ being easily nullified by GSP wrestling. Striking would barely be a factor as Diaz TDD is average at best.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Shields is a good match.
> 
> Diaz would be haped badly by GSP on the ground, his average BJJ being easily nullified by GSP wrestling. Striking would barely be a factor as Diaz TDD is average at best.


 
Wait....Nick has average BJJ??:confused02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I've been called crazy for saying it before but I think Jake Shields can beat GSP.


I don't think that's crazy, but I do think GSP would make sure he properly finished the kimura when he got Shields on the ground.

I want Diaz to fight GSP if only because the sh!t talking would be so great.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I don't think that's crazy, but I do think GSP would make sure he properly finished the kimura when he got Shields on the ground.
> 
> I want Diaz to fight GSP if only because the sh!t talking would be so great.


Sounds pretty improbable. GSP is no submission specialist. And Jake has been in with some excellent ground guys.

And he's never been submitted in 30 professional fights.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Sounds pretty improbable. GSP is no submission specialist. And Jake has been in with some excellent ground guys.
> 
> And he's never been submitted in 30 professional fights.


While I do love that some REAL MMA fans are here and clearly can see the talent that Shields possesses, I dont think we're quite giving enough credit to GSP's grappling game either.

When's the last time ANYONE had GSP in trouble grappling? The last time I can remember is when he lost via armbar to Matt Hughes WAY back in something like UFC 50. If you saw that fight and watched GSP in his last few fights (not to mention the 2 rematches against Hughes), you saw a COMPLETELY different fighter.

GSP has evolved more as a fighter than anyone I've ever seen. He truly learned from his mistakes better than any other competitor that I can recall. 

I'm not saying GSP is better than Shields grappling, at least submission-wise, however I dont think we're giving enough credit to GSP's top control and his knowledge of submissions these days. I dont think he'd submit Jake Shields, but I think he could take him down enough to score points, and stand with him for a majority of the fight to score points there as well on his way to a decision victory/TKO victory.

If GSP tried to stay on the ground with Jake Shields for 5 rounds though, I think he's in trouble. Shields probably has the best BJJ at WW, and at MW his only competitors in my mind are Jacare and Maia (in MMA). 

Shields ground game is WAY underrated (which is saying a lot since its pretty highly rated), but GSP's evolving top control and grappling is definitely underrated as well. 

I'm pretty sure we're gonna find out soon though, Shields is the only legit competition in my opinion for GSP at WW these days.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ares Caesar said:


> While I do love that some REAL MMA fans are here and clearly can see the talent that Shields possesses, I dont think we're quite giving enough credit to GSP's grappling game either.
> 
> When's the last time ANYONE had GSP in trouble grappling? The last time I can remember is when he lost via armbar to Matt Hughes WAY back in something like UFC 50. If you saw that fight and watched GSP in his last few fights (not to mention the 2 rematches against Hughes), you saw a COMPLETELY different fighter.
> 
> ...



I can agree with this. I don't think it would be a good idea to take Jake down at all I think GSP would have to use his wrestling in reverse in this fight.

Not taking GSPs wrestling lightly but why go into the grinder like that knowing that your opponents ground game is that deadly. Id say GSP needs to sprawl and brawl here. It's the smartest fight for him..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Shields is a good match.
> 
> Diaz would be haped badly by GSP on the ground, his average BJJ being easily nullified by GSP wrestling. Striking would barely be a factor as Diaz TDD is average at best.


I totally agree with you here Ape!

It's ridiculous that people think a fight between him and any other top WW Wrestler would even look competitive right now. He's no Demian Maia and much less a Shinya Aoki type of BJJ fighter. He's avarage at best! No problem at all for any WW Wrestler to nullify his avarage BJJ.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

People dont give Diaz the respect on the ground he deserves cuz he is too willing to stand with them and beat them at their game....Im pretty sure you are underestimating Diaz here...


@ _RIVAL_I also agree with u GSP would be dumb to come into this fight and try to out wrestle Shields, when clearly GSP is a better striker......when he uses his striking.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Wait....Nick has average BJJ??:confused02:


Like Bobby said he is no Maia, and while I agree it may be underrated since he tends to stand, I stand by my statement that he has average BJJ when compared to upper tier BJJ fighters.

Who has Nick ever subbed with a world class ground game be it wrestling or bjj? 

I think GSP would literally beat the stupid out of Nick on the ground and it would look something like GSP vs Serra 2.

I really wanna see GSP vs Shields though omg.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Like Bobby said he is no Maia, and while I agree it may be underrated since he tends to stand, I stand by my statement that he has average BJJ when compared to upper tier BJJ fighters.
> 
> Who has Nick ever subbed with a world class ground game be it wrestling or bjj?
> 
> ...


Gomi, Sakurai, Tibau, and Neer was a great wrestler......Let me ask you? Are you trying to say that GSP had world class BJJ?? Also who has Nick ever fought where he has needed to show all those BJJ skills, as you agreed with above the dude sort of matches his opponent......you put him in there against a Pallhares and he is going to be looking to fight on the ground just the same as Pallhares would, same if you put Diaz in with Maia....GSP would be looking to lay on Pallhares or circle away from him in this example...:thumbsup:


Remember "Nick Diaz, the only Mother Phucker to box you up for three rounds then finish you with a gogo?"


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Diaz wouldnt stand a chance against GSP.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

GSP would smother Diaz to a victory.

GSP is smart enough to avoid armbars/triangles, and has a great base to avoid the sweep.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Is Diaz coming back to the UFC? No! Then Nick should STFU!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Diaz would get animaled by GSP. Not only that he will never get to fight GSP. If he did take a pay cut to go to the UFC he would get beat on his way to a title shot. He just needs to STFU so that we don't have to hear all his sh*t anymore.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Nick Diaz has superior striking and submissions.

GSP has the lay n' pray.

I think Diaz has a better chance than anyone in the weight class to beat GSP.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we will know when Shields fights GSP. If he beats GSP then we know Diaz has a chance. If not then Diaz probably still has a chance!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Gomi, Sakurai, Tibau, and Neer was a great wrestler......Let me ask you? Are you trying to say that GSP had world class BJJ?? Also who has Nick ever fought where he has needed to show all those BJJ skills, as you agreed with above the dude sort of matches his opponent......you put him in there against a Pallhares and he is going to be looking to fight on the ground just the same as Pallhares would, same if you put Diaz in with Maia....GSP would be looking to lay on Pallhares or circle away from him in this example...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Remember "Nick Diaz, the only Mother Phucker to box you up for three rounds then finish you with a gogo?"



No I am trying to say GSP has world class wrestling and submission defense. The wrestling in particular tends to render subs useless as the person attempting the sub must first position and attempt the sub, which is usually already nullified by GSP's strength and positioning. 

I just do not think there is any chance at all GSP would be lazy enough to fall into a sub by Diaz. His top control is that good.



drey2k said:


> Nick Diaz has superior striking and submissions.
> 
> GSP has the lay n' pray.
> 
> I think Diaz has a better chance than anyone in the weight class to beat GSP.


People are still talking like this? This has got to be one of the most outlandish ideas I have ever heard.

Diaz would get taken down at will and his complete lack of athleticism or strength would make his attempt to even position himself for a sub useless. GSP is also no slouch when it comes to sub defense (BJ?). Not only that, Diaz pillow punches couldn't knock a flower down.

Diaz does well vs. untechnical fighters that try and brawl with him because he can pepper and move. He also does well against people are who are clueless on the ground. GSP is technical and extremely athletic and skilled. 

Anyone who thinks Diaz even has a chance against GSP is sadly mistaken.


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

most these MMA guys like Nick diaz need a boxing coach. He has no power because his form is attrocious. And GSP has no defense which is why he is afraid to stand. Imagine a boxer that was afraid to stand lol


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

PeteGuirguess said:


> most these MMA guys like Nick diaz need a boxing coach. He has no power because his form is attrocious. And GSP has no defense which is why he is afraid to stand. Imagine a boxer that was afraid to stand lol


lol, Diaz trains with Andre Ward. Some people just aren't gifted punchers and cannot become good no matter how much practice.

Oh and GSP would ruin Diaz IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember that GSP has a black belt in Kyokushin karate. So his striking isn't going to look like Diaz's of course. Also, Diaz has one win as a pro boxer so I think he is a good enough boxer to handle his standup!:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

PeteGuirguess said:


> most these MMA guys like Nick diaz need a boxing coach. He has no power because his form is attrocious. And GSP has no defense which is why he is afraid to stand. Imagine a boxer that was afraid to stand lol


That's why this is MMA not boxing... imagine a boxer in MMA who had no ground game... lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That's why this is MMA not boxing... imagine a boxer in MMA who had no ground game... lol


Yeah, we got that. His name is James Toney!:thumb02:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Also, Diaz has one win as a pro boxer so I think he is a good enough boxer to handle his standup!:thumbsup:


Having a win as a pro boxer doesn't mean much if the opponent was a tomatoe can.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, not sure why he fought who he did when he did but he did. However, holding your own against a professional boxer when you aren't one gives him some credit. Though Noons obviously has more experience then Diaz at boxing Diaz was clearly the better overall fighter in their last fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, not sure why he fought who he did when he did but he did. However, holding your own against a professional boxer when you aren't one gives him some credit. Though Noons obviously has more experience then Diaz at boxing Diaz was clearly the better overall fighter in their last fight!:thumbsup:


The thing is, most professional boxers are terrible. 

A good amateur fighter, then going professional, will 99% of the time rip through the vast majority of professional fighters as they are far better schooled in technique etc and have devoted many more years to it. A lot of professional boxers are garbage collector types who get in, have a biff and get a few hundred bucks for the efforts whilst training a few nights per week in between their beer drinking sessions. So in that respect, they are not actually 'professionals' as such as they actually work a full-time profession and boxing is more just a bit of fun and a little extra money on the side. 

Beat a good contender, and you have done well. Otherwise, it doesn't tend to mean a lot. I know, boxing is my niche, I've trained with some of the worlds best Professional fighters, fought against and know a lot of former Olympic fighters and seen them in the professional ranks afterwards, along with other amateur guys I knew who are now world ranked and beat to a pulp most of these tomatoe cans I am talking about. Even Noons, he is a nobody. Frankie Edgar is the most skilled 'boxer' in MMA IMO, but most don't appreciate the subtleties and nuances a good boxer will learn.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So in other words you are saying that most professional boxers are really semi-professional athletes?


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> So in other words you are saying that most professional boxers are really semi-professional athletes?


Basically, yes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't it the same with most "professional" MMA fighters?


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Isn't it the same with most "professional" MMA fighters?


Yes, but let's not go in circles. We are talking about Diaz vs a tomatoe can. 

It's like putting in some drunkard, beer drinking red neck who fukcs around in the gym against say Arthur Abraham for example and then saying, Abraham has a win at MMA, he must be decent at it. Doesn't proove a thing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Have you seen Diaz pathetic kicks?? He can't even throw a kick right.. and that after his long and successful career. He should focus on actual MMA striking instead of Boxing.
> 
> GSP would destroy him in a standup war, as would Alves, Daley and so on..


This. 

Its pathetic how overrated guys get from beating up on low level fighters.

He was schooled on the feet by a journeyman in Mike Aina, then a fight later was schooled by KJ and got stopped.

Since then his awesome striking has been on display against Frank Shamrock, a submission grappler 10 years past his best, Zaromskis an overrated glass cannon who just got smoked in more devastating fashion by Cyborg(nor did Cyborg, whos mediocre himself get rocked and knocked down like Nick did), and then he eeked by a bloated KJ Noons who's probably, due to various injuries not even at his best.


Oh yeah, he'd kill Daley alright. Nevermind that Daley is a world class striker who I don't even recall ever being rocked in his career, let alone beat up like Diaz. Nevermind that, because Nick is a SF champion and we have to be cool and non-conformist and hype up lesser fighters despite their accomplishments being absolutely MEAGRE. :sarcastic12: 

GSP? Call me back when Diaz faces a legitimate WW threat in his OWN organization.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> This.
> 
> Its pathetic how overrated guys get from beating up on low level fighters.
> 
> ...


:thumb02:


----------

